# what is a patent tube?? im worried had results back this morning



## leah81 (Jul 15, 2011)

hi, can someone please tell me what a patent tube is? i had a dye test done to see if my tube is ok ive had the results back today it said its patent, my mind is going over time im worried sick when i had my test the doctor who done it said my tube looked fine so i thought untill today that my tube wasnt blocked..also it said on my letter they are refering me to the ivf clinic..i had a etopic pregnancy in 2006 on my first pregnancy i had my right tube removed an i havnt been able 2 get pregnant since...i have had a load of tests done that shows im ovulating but my boyfriends test came back that he has a low sperm count how much more bad luck!   my boyfriend is the same partener that i was pregnant with in 2006 so im thinking his sperm cant be that low if i got pregnant with him in 2006...on the upside though ive had good news to say im being refered to the ivf clinic but im soooo stressed atm as there was no mention of clomid on my letter and my gynae said once she had the results back of my dye test if the tube was open she would put me on clomid even though im ovulating, now im worried as the results said my tube is patent so by my tube being patent do that mean i couldnt go on clomid?? i need to go on somthing i just cant not do anything 2 get pregnant while im waiting for a appointmet from the clinic as i know this could be months and ive read some sucsessfull stories of woman who have been on clomid someone please get back with some info thanks x


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi sorry can only help with one of your questions, but a patent tube is a good thing it means it's not blocked, never been on clomid so can't help with that, wishing u lots of luck with your tx xxx


----------



## leah81 (Jul 15, 2011)

hi tyvm for your reply awww thats ok then why dont they just say its not blocked? i need somthing to help me get pregnant while im waiting 2 be seen my the ivf clinic think ill ring my gynae and ask why there was no mention of clomid..wishing you lots of good luck xx


----------

